# Sleep and Dreams > Research >  >  Any Australians who have had dreams involving time?

## messiahy

Hello,
I am writing a thesis about perceptions of concepts of time in lived culture in Australia. I think it is interesting to look at how important dreams are for our perception of culture, and thus in one chapter I wish to talk about concepts of time that come up in the dreams of everyday Australians.

I am looking for Australians who can tell me about a dream they had that involved concepts of time, such as time travel, going into the future, the past, and jumping around between times - the kinds of things that are only possible in dreams, or in films! Please write me your dreams as it would help me greatly with my research. If I decide to mention your dream in my work, I can give you a pseudonym to protect your identity.

Thank you very very much in advance.

p.s. In the past few weeks I have tried to find any forum that deals with dreams and Australians, but all the dream forums that I can find are international. If anyone knows of any forums specifically for Australians to share and discuss their dreams, I would love to hear from you. THANKS!

----------


## Soulnote

I once had a dream where there was a hill seperating 2 different time periods, Medieval and Modern, but that's about it.

PS. Why only Australians?

----------


## rkenning

whats wrong with international?

----------

